# How to remove itunes library from PC and laptop



## KimRob123 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a computer neophyte, so forgive me if my question is simplistic to you:

My kids have downloaded a large library of music (iTunes) onto our home PC
and I would like to download it (?) to a separate device so as to restore some of the hard drive's memory, and to not have to scan all those files for security each day. I have a Dell Dimension 2400C with Windows XP (SP2).
I'd like, however, to be able to access the music library when desired for downloading to an iPod, or to listen to on the computer.

I'd like to do the same for my son's laptop. He has a HP Pavilion 5123 CL with Windows XP. 

I would like your suggestions (product names & descriptions) to know what to purchase. 

Ever so grateful for you help!


----------



## fishbyfly (Sep 30, 2009)

Was there a reply to this iTunes question???


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Purchase a Hdd enclosure and a Hdd. I use Apricorn enclosures.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010010092 50007199&name=Apricorn
The price is about the same as buying a prebuilt external Hdd but you avoid the problems of enclosure circuitry failure that plagues prebuilts.


----------

